# script laufzeit ermitteln ... ?



## LrIuNlUzX (28. Februar 2004)

moinsen...

mich würde mal interessieren wie ich die dauer ermitteln kann wie lang ein script läut...
es git dafür ne spezialvariable $T glaube ich... die erfast das aber nur den programstart  in sekunden seit 1980 oder so.
was ich aber suche ist ein genau angabe in 0,01s oder 0,001s...

kann mir da vieleich einer ne möglichkeit für nen, wie ich das bewergstellige?

das wär eccht net.!


----------



## Narrator (29. Februar 2004)

Ich denke mal du müsstest einfach am Scriptstart die Zeit messen(weiß nicht wie, weil ichs noch nicht gemacht hab, braucht ich einfach nicht) und dann in ner Sub die aktuelle Zeit-Startzeit zurückgeben. 
Und dann könnteste die Laufzeit jederzeit bequem über die sub abfragen. Wie genau de das messen kannst weiß ich aber net.


----------



## GH@NDI (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

für dein Problem gibts das Modul Time::HiRes das auch Millisekunden und kleiner ermitteln kann.


```
use Time::HiRes qw(gettimeofday tv_interval);
my $t0 = [gettimeofday];
...dein Programm...
print "Die Ausführung dauerte ".tv_interval($t0)." Sekunden.";
```

Damit bekommste die Sekunden bis glaub auf 8 Stellen hinter dem Komma genau 

Näheres zu Time::HiRes gibts bei Perldoc.

Schönen Tag noch,
Sven


----------



## Narrator (29. Februar 2004)

wahnsinn! so genau?
die sind doch bestimmt nur zufällig gewählt würd eh keiner merken.


----------



## GH@NDI (29. Februar 2004)

Naja, ich trau den Leuten schon zu, dass sie die Anzeige nur so genau machen, wenn sie auch genau sagen können, wie lange das Script gelaufen ist...


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (3. März 2004)

jo danke jungs 

das war genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe !


----------

